
Major Open Source Project Revokes Access to Companies That Work with ICE - MPetitt
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/8xbynx/major-open-source-project-revokes-access-to-companies-that-work-with-ice
======
mindcrash
Behind on schedule.

You see, the Lerna contributors already retracted the license change and
kicked the culprit out of the project due to Code of Conduct violations.

[https://github.com/lerna/lerna/pull/1633](https://github.com/lerna/lerna/pull/1633)

~~~
jsiepkes
> Despite his numerous (and appreciated) contributions in the past, it has
> been very clear for quite some time now that he has decided to cease making
> constructive contributions to the Lerna codebase as well as actively and
> willfully disregarding the code of conduct that he himself added to the
> project.

I really wonder what happened here. Being removed from a project based on the
code of conduct you added yourself suggests someone either became seriously
bitter along the way or a lack of self awareness to begin with.

